# the best time to take protien



## aimHiGH (Feb 11, 2014)

hey guys just wondering when is the most effective time to take protien. I have been taking whey after my workout and casein before i go to sleep just need some suggestions thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.jissn.com/content/pdf/1550-2783-10-5.pdf


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2014)

I like to eat every 2 3 hours from the time i wake till bed time


----------



## aimHiGH (Feb 12, 2014)

thank yall great information


----------



## chunkx (Feb 16, 2014)

There's no set time. Just drink one if it's convenient


----------



## jersmith (Feb 17, 2014)

I drink my protein shake after workout, i don't like to burn my protein as a energy in the gym


----------



## moparmuscle (Feb 17, 2014)

I eat 5 solid meals a day with 6-8oz of lean meat and veggies. Depending on goals a add some complex carbs to some but not all meals. On workout days I add a shak post workout


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 17, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> http://www.jissn.com/content/pdf/1550-2783-10-5.pdf



this is a very good read.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 17, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> this is a very good read.



The two authors are extremely knowledgeable and look at the totality of the evidence not just bits and pieces. Hope someone else can make use of it!


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> http://www.jissn.com/content/pdf/1550-2783-10-5.pdf



That's quite a read! Good stuff


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> http://www.jissn.com/content/pdf/1550-2783-10-5.pdf



Interesting. No real consensus on the existence of an "anabolic window", but a good fail-safe recommendation of protein pre and post workout, yea?


----------



## chunkx (Feb 19, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Interesting. No real consensus on the existence of an "anabolic window", but a good fail-safe recommendation of protein pre and post workout, yea?



The preworkout meal is more beneficial than the actual post workout meal.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Interesting. No real consensus on the existence of an "anabolic window", but a good fail-safe recommendation of protein pre and post workout, yea?



Or one or the other Nble. The anabolic window is really more of an open garage door bro. The body's response to protein and sensitivity to it after training is elevated for roughly 24hrs post exercise. Getting in the nutrients that you need is FAR FAR more important than when you take them. Here's a quote by one of the authors in a response to a similar question. 



> The postexercise "anabolic window" is a highly misused & abused concept. Preworkout nutrition all but cancels the urgency, unless you're an endurance athlete with multiple glycogen-depleting events in a single day. Getting down to brass tacks, a relatively recent study (Power et al. 2009) showed that a 45g dose of whey protein isolate takes appx 50 minutes to cause blood AA levels to peak. Resulting insulin levels, which peaked at 40 minutes after ingestion, remained at elevations known to max out the inhibition of muscle protein breakdown (15-30 mU/L) for 120 minutes after ingestion. This dose takes 3 hours for insulin & AA levels to return to baseline from the point of ingestion. The inclusion of carbs to this dose would cause AA & insulin levels to peak higher & stay elevated above baseline even longer.
> 
> So much for the anabolic peephole & the urgency to down AAs during your weight training workout; they are already seeping into circulation (& will continue to do so after your training bout is done). Even in the event that a preworkout meal is skipped, the anabolic effect of the postworkout meal is increased as a supercompensatory response (Deldicque et al, 2010). Moving on, another recent study (Staples et al, 2010) found that a substantial dose of carbohydrate (50g maltodextrin) added to 25g whey protein was unable to further increase postexercise net muscle protein balance compared to the protein dose without carbs. Again, this is not to say that adding carbs at this point is counterproductive, but it certainly doesn't support the idea that you must get your lightning-fast postexercise carb orgy for optimal results.
> 
> ...





chunkx said:


> The preworkout meal is more beneficial than the actual post workout meal.



May I ask why you believe this?


----------

